# Bourbon bacon brownie with home homemade Maple, Bacon brittle icecream with bacon nut brittle on top



## joed617 (Dec 13, 2012)

483464_503018149730072_538899281_n.jpg



__ joed617
__ Dec 13, 2012


















484325_503023743062846_1169867503_n.jpg



__ joed617
__ Dec 13, 2012






We had a Bacon Week at the restaurant and it went well ...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 13, 2012)

OH MY GOD!

I gained a pound just looking at it!


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 13, 2012)

:drool. :drool. :drool


----------



## joed617 (Dec 13, 2012)

It was great too ... that was a #1 seller .. also .. we did a braised pork belly PBLT . ,, and braised pork belly with a pork demi glace' over a bed of grits and pureed parsnips ...Happy you guys like it !

Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks great...details on the foods you did? LOL


----------



## joed617 (Dec 14, 2012)

Details .. huh ... ok .. I made peanut brittle with out the nuts and added the bacon brittle instead of the peanuts ... the brownie I added 2 tbs of bacon fat and 2 tbs of bourbon and  crumbled bacon on top .. patted it down and baked it ... the ice cream I candied some bacon ... place the bacon on a sheet pan ... to make the candied bacon you cover with brown sugar ,, bake in oven .. turning over half way through .. should be crisp but not over cooked .. cool and chop and ad to brittle .. spread out on a buttered sheet pan.. let cool.. make vanilla icecream and add 1 cup of maple syrup ... who doesn't like maple and bacon?  follow the instructions on your icecream maker .. at the end when it's a soft serve looking .. add the candied bacon brittle  ... pour icecream into a container and chill over night.,  assemble and drizzle with chocolate sauce ... Hope that helps

Joe


----------



## joed617 (Dec 14, 2012)

You want details on ALL the food I did .... LOL... I own Smoken Joe's Barbeque  in Boston ... we do have a FB page ... and live Blues 7 nights a week! we also stream on the internet ... check it out ..

Joe


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2012)

Dang Nab it man that looks good.


----------



## jtnf (Dec 15, 2012)

JoeD617 said:


> You want details on ALL the food I did .... LOL... I own Smoken Joe's Barbeque  in Boston ... we do have a FB page ... and live Blues 7 nights a week! we also stream on the internet ... check it out ..
> 
> Joe


GrubHub isn't doing you any favors currently - Attempting to click thru your site into your menu immediately yields a redirect to GrubHubs search page.

Tested on a Win7/32 laptop, with IE9, IE9 in IE7 compatibility view, and in FireFox 15.0.1.


----------



## joed617 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting .... Thanks and I'll look into it ...

Joe


----------



## e36smoker (Dec 17, 2012)

someone should call triple D's (diners drive-ins and dives) that is OVER THE TOP!!!!


----------



## joed617 (Dec 20, 2012)

I pushed the envelope on that one .. trying to come up with more creative recipes ... here is one to try ... mix up a batch of chocolate chip cookie mix using 3/4's of the butter and 1/4 of bacon fat and using 1/2 the amout of the chocolate chips .. cube some bacon a li'l larger then the chocolate chips in a frying pan on med heat start browning the bacon sprinkeling brown sugar onto it as it cooks (Don't over cook the bacon) when fully cooked and candied  .. let cool and mix into the cookie batter.. follow instructions for baking the cookies! 

Joe


----------

